# Hull trawler NORMAN H289 wrecked 4.10.1952



## rustytrawler (Jul 6, 2021)

The Hull trawler was wrecked on skerries Cape Farewell south Greenland, the crew of the Norman had abandoned ship and tried to swim ashore through heavy seas, the youngest crew member Norman Spencer (deck hand learner) had managed to reach the rocks and was picked up by Norweian vessel POSEIDON, Norman watched all his shipmates being washed away. Out of a crew of twentyone only one man survived. The wireless operator G .Conroy stayed at his post sending out S.O.S. messages until he two died......One man of the Hull trawler made it he was called Norman the same name as the trawler he was on ..RIP.....Twenty eight children were left fatherless that day.


----------

